# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Seattle Bill



## Seattle_Bill (Oct 29, 2004)

Tank is 75 gallons, using a yeast co2 reactor, fluval 404 and three 40 watt florescent bulbs for light source. I've had this up and running for 7 months and have already enjoyed its different phases and plant species. These are the plants and aquascape I've settled on for now.


----------



## Seattle_Bill (Oct 29, 2004)

Tank is 75 gallons, using a yeast co2 reactor, fluval 404 and three 40 watt florescent bulbs for light source. I've had this up and running for 7 months and have already enjoyed its different phases and plant species. These are the plants and aquascape I've settled on for now.


----------



## Corbett (Apr 17, 2004)

That Rocks Bill. Nice to see you have your pictures up.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice pics. Can you give us the rundown of the plants and fish?


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome looking tank. I really like the layout and the shrimp pics. Great resolution, what camera are you using?


----------



## Seattle_Bill (Oct 29, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dissident:
> Awesome looking tank. I really like the layout and the shrimp pics. Great resolution, what camera are you using?


Thanks, I'm using a Nikon Coolpix 990, 3.34 mega pixels.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice looking! The plants looks very healthy. And great shots too. 

The only suggestion that comes to mind is possibly adding a solid black or blue background just to see if it makes the plants stand out a little better.

Brian.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow...very nice looking setup.

and very nicely taken pictures indeed.


----------



## Seattle_Bill (Oct 29, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by BSS:
> Very nice looking! The plants looks very healthy. And great shots too.
> ...


Good suggestion, you may very well see a black background in the near future.

Bill


----------



## Seattle_Bill (Oct 29, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by FISA:
> Wow...very nice looking setup.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, took a couple close ups of a Cherry shrimp this evening and just uploaded the pics.


----------

